# A Huckels & co - Ottawa Ontario bottle



## RCO (Jan 19, 2018)

on the weekend , after I picked up the Oshawa bottle I headed down the 401 east and visited some antique stores and such in some of the smaller towns and cities along the highway . I didn't find that much but did buy this bottle 

outside of Trenton there was a small antique store I had never heard of before , actually had a lot of bottles and milk jugs for sale , he had this bottle 


its for A Huckels & co Ottawa , according to book they operated from 1894-1911 and then seem to disappear . seem to be one of Ottawa's larger bottlers as I've seen there bottles before but not this exact one 

also much smaller that the typical soda water bottle from that period , only 7 inches tall and maybe 6 oz in size , clear aqua type colour ,no other markings 


"THIS BOTTLE IS THE PROPERTY OF A.HUCKELS & CO OTTAWA "


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 19, 2018)

Oh hey I've never seen that one before either!  I think you got a good one there, 6oz bottles are not at all common in Ottawa compared to the larger 10oz bottles.  I've never seen anything like this one before.  I do see the larger Huckels bottles from time to time but never did end up getting one.


----------



## RCO (Jan 19, 2018)

CanadianBottles said:


> Oh hey I've never seen that one before either!  I think you got a good one there, 6oz bottles are not at all common in Ottawa compared to the larger 10oz bottles.  I've never seen anything like this one before.  I do see the larger Huckels bottles from time to time but never did end up getting one.



there is a listing in " Ontario soda water bottles"  a book from the 70's for a small 7 1/2 inch tall,  huckels bottles like one I found , also said there is slightly larger bottles in the same design likely 10 oz 

they didn't seem to think it was rare and listed a value of $3-10 , which seems kind of low but that's from the 70's , but a lot of there values are low when compared to the prices in stores or online for the same bottles so don't mean much now 

and there doesn't seem to be many available if we've both never seen one till now


----------



## RCO (Jan 19, 2018)

this picture shows the size difference , beside the only other huckels bottle I have that was found at Toronto bottle show a couple years back


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 19, 2018)

Oh yeah 70s prices aren't really accurate at all for today.  Local embossed druggist bottles were considered nearly worthless, for example.  I don't know if that bottle would be particularly valuable today though it would not surprise me at all to see it priced at $40 or so.


----------



## RCO (Jan 20, 2018)

CanadianBottles said:


> Oh yeah 70s prices aren't really accurate at all for today.  Local embossed druggist bottles were considered nearly worthless, for example.  I don't know if that bottle would be particularly valuable today though it would not surprise me at all to see it priced at $40 or so.



whats collectable or not can change over time , the 70's was a long time ago , bottles from the 20's and 30's wouldn't of been considered that old in the 70's , but there seen as much older now . 

druggist bottles seem to have been overlooked in the past but collectors are now realising how interesting some are and how many different variants exist 

this bottle is also in pretty good condition , so that helps , from the pictures you can see there is no chips , damage or anything wrong with it , I'd say condition is 9.5/10


----------

